

The problem with pitching social software - tobyberesford
http://peternixey.com/post/15404416586/the-problem-with-pitching-social-software

======
AznHisoka
I think social is too broad and too vague a description for a product. What
problem does it solve? is it a horizontal/vertical market? Who exactly is
gonna use it? Saying your product is social software seems like a cop-out to
me.

